# pronuncia degli acronimi



## Anzhelika

Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? Visto che l'italiano non e' la mia madrelingua, non so pronunciare una sigla in particolare. Come si dice l'acronimo GdDD (Gruppo di Difesa delle Donne)? G-d-D-D, G-tripla-D...? Mille grazie.


----------



## federicoft

Direi G-D-D-D, pronunciando le lettere singolarmente (nota che molti non capiranno di cosa si tratta sulla base unicamente dell'acronimo).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Esatto, anch'io direi gi-di-di-di.


----------



## gabrigabri

Anzhelika said:


> Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? Visto che l'italiano non e' la mia madrelingua, non so pronunciare una sigla in particolare. Come si dice l'acronimo GdDD (Gruppo di Difesa delle Donne)? G-d-D-D, G-tripla-D...? Mille grazie.



Noi non diciamo mai "doppia, tripla, ecc D".

Per esempio il cognome Rossi:
erre
o 
esse
esse
i

(doppia s non si dice)

Lo stesso per i numeri

Per cui: Gi, di, di, di.


Suona un po' strano in effetti


----------



## Hermocrates

Per esperienza personale, ho notato che in italiano gli acronimi, ove possibile, si leggono spesso come autentiche parole. 

Per esempio: CISL (confederazione Italiana Sindacati dei Lavoratori), che viene pronunciato come se fosse la parola (inesistente) "cisl". Mai compitato lettera per lettera. 

Idem: ASL, FIFA, ONU, FIAT, UEFA, ECU, CERN, etc etc

Diverso è il caso in cui l'acronimo manca di vocali e non è pertanto leggibile come una parola. Allora (e mi pare solo in quel caso) viene pronunciato lettera per lettera.

Per esempio: CNR, TBC, DVD, etc

Questo ultimo caso riguarda quindi anche l'acronimo che hai menzionato tu, che quindi si può solo leggere lettera per lettera (e come hanno fatto già notare gli altri, le doppie semplicemente si ripetono individualmente, non si dice mai "doppia X" ma "X, X")

Spero aiuti!


Rye


----------



## Sprocedato

La lettera *W* si chiama “vu doppia” o “doppia vu” (o “vu doppio” o “doppio vu”) ma di solito negli acronimi si dice solo “vu”. Perciò WWF (World Wildlife Fund) è il _vuvvuèffe_.

Certi acronimi si leggono solo per esteso. Per esempio la GdF è sempre la _Guardia di Finanza_ e colloqialmente la _finanza_.

La CEE (Comunità Economica Europea) si pronuncia _cèe_ e fa rima con _idee_. L'AIDS in TV (_tivvù_) lo/la chiamano _aiddièsse_, ma è molto usato anche _àits_.

Di solito pronunciamo a modo nostro anche gli acronimi stranieri, ma nei film inglesi/americani, accanto alla CIA _cìa_ che fa rima con _bugia_, ci hanno insegnato a dire FBI _efbiài_.

L'OK è _occhèi_, ma il KO è _cappaò_.

E naturalmente il gruppo degli U2 _uddùe_!

Fermatemi, mi sto divertendo troppo!


----------



## Hermocrates

Sprocedato said:


> E naturalmente il gruppo degli U2 _uddùe_!



Quando un amico italiano, tempo fa, mi ha chiesto se mi piacciono gli U2 ("uddue" ) ho impiegato un secolo a capire di cosa stesse parlando. Quando finalmente ho capito, avrei voluto strangolarlo. Ma come si può, dai?! 

Passi chiamare gli Stati Uniti "USA" (...e getta? ) ma gli U2!!! 

Semmai chiamateli "AncheTu" (U2 = youToo) se proprio dovete italianizzare! 


Rye


----------



## Liuk99

ryenart said:


> Quando un amico italiano, tempo fa, mi ha chiesto se mi piacciono gli U2 ("uddue" ) ho impiegato un secolo a capire di cosa stesse parlando. Quando finalmente ho capito, avrei voluto strangolarlo. Ma come si può, dai?!
> 
> Passi chiamare gli Stati Uniti "USA" (...e getta? ) ma gli U2!!!
> 
> Semmai chiamateli "AncheTu" (U2 = youToo) se proprio dovete italianizzare!
> 
> 
> Rye


Sì, allora come li dobbiamo chiamare? Anche Tu?? 
Per me ci sta che venga italianizzato, tanto più che quando uscì il primo album l'inglese lo parlavano in 10 in Italia (5 in meno di ora...). 

Tornando a bomba, non capisco perché GdDD abbia 3 d: o l'acronimo lo fai con tutte le preposizioni oppure con nessuna, specie nel caso in cui non aiuti il suono della parola (come qui).


----------



## Uafa81

ryenart said:


> Quando un amico italiano, tempo fa, mi ha chiesto se mi piacciono gli U2 ("uddue" ) ho impiegato un secolo a capire di cosa stesse parlando. Quando finalmente ho capito, avrei voluto strangolarlo. Ma come si può, dai?!
> 
> Passi chiamare gli Stati Uniti "USA" (...e getta? ) ma gli U2!!!
> 
> Semmai chiamateli "AncheTu" (U2 = youToo) se proprio dovete italianizzare!
> 
> 
> Rye



Stessa cosa è successa alla mia ragazza: quando ha saputo che li chiamiamo "u due" prima ha sbellicato per mezz'ora, poi si è scandalizzata. Lei suggeriva "you two", e che pur non conoscendone il significato, si rispettasse la pronuncia inglese. E credo non abbia tutti i torti.


----------



## nikis

ryenart said:


> Quando un amico italiano, tempo fa, mi ha chiesto se mi piacciono gli U2 ("uddue" ) ho impiegato un secolo a capire di cosa stesse parlando. Quando finalmente ho capito, avrei voluto strangolarlo. Ma come si può, dai?!
> 
> Passi chiamare gli Stati Uniti "USA" (...e getta? ) ma gli U2!!!
> 
> Semmai chiamateli "AncheTu" (U2 = youToo) se proprio dovete italianizzare!
> 
> 
> Rye


 

Eddai...ovvio che non significando nulla _*iu tu* _detto in Italiano, lo chiamiamo _*U due*...._ ricordo di un negozio che si chiama TopOne e tutti lo chiamavamo topone ( grosso topo), non è peggio?


----------



## raffica

nikis said:


> ricordo di un negozio che si chiama TopOne e tutti lo chiamavamo topone ( grosso topo), non è peggio?


Dopo quest'ultimo intervento non riesco a resistere: e il GoldOne, la marca di preservativo del secondo dopoguerra che è arrivata a definire l'oggetto stesso assumendo addirittura (almeno in Lombardia) la pronuncia dialettale di goldòn? 
,r


----------



## Uafa81

raffica said:


> Dopo quest'ultimo intervento non riesco a resistere: e il GoldOne, la marca di preservativo del secondo dopoguerra che è arrivata a definire l'oggetto stesso assumendo addirittura (almeno in Lombardia) la pronuncia dialettale di goldòn?
> ,r



Confermo: "vado a prendere i goldoni".


----------



## Pineta

Salve a tutti!

Chi può aiutarmi e sa come si pronunciano in italiano queste abbreviazioni? 

vu doppia vu? 

bi emme doppia vu?

Tante grazie del vostro aiuto!

pineta


----------



## MünchnerFax

_BMW_ si legge _bi emme vu. _In italiano leggiamo la W sempre _vu_ quando compare nelle sigle (WWW = _vu vu vu, _WWF_ = vu vu effe_).

_VW_ non si usa in italiano. Diciamo sempre per esteso _Volkswagen, _letto all'italiana: _vol(k)svaghen_, con la prima _v_ sonora, non _f_ come in tedesco, e la _k_ molto evanescente che quasi non si sente.


----------



## Pineta

Mille grazie delle spiegazioni velocissime e detagliate, molto utili !!)


----------



## catrafuse

Voi nello scritto che forma  usate: l'FMI, il FMI? L'FBI; la FBI? Io senza troppo entusiasmo   uso le forme apostrofate.


----------



## olaszinho

Avete notato che con le lettere dell'alfabeto vige la regola del raddoppiamento fonosintattico? Per lo meno nell'italiano standard e in tutta l'Italia centrale e meridionale. Al nord, tale fenomeno di sandhi è per lo più sconosciuto.


----------



## Necsus

olaszinho said:


> Avete notato che con le lettere dell'alfabeto vige la regola del raddoppiamento fonosintattico? Per lo meno nell'italiano standard e in tutta l'Italia centrale e meridionale. Al nord, tale fenomeno di sandhi è per lo più sconosciuto.


Ho sentito un leggero fischio nelle orecchie, e allora... Raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


----------



## marco.cur

catrafuse said:


> Voi nello scritto che forma  usate: l'FMI, il FMI? L'FBI; la FBI? Io senza troppo entusiasmo   uso le forme apostrofate.


l'effe emme i
l'effe bi ai
Mi pare normale.


----------



## catrafuse

marco.cur said:


> l'effe emme i
> l'effe bi ai
> Mi pare normale.



Non ho capito: tu se devi mettere l'articolo davanti all'acronimo di Fondo Monetario Internazionale  scrivi _l'effe emme i_ 
Sui giornali usano alternativamente (anche nello stesso articolo!) l'Fmi oppure il Fmi.


----------



## FDZ

Uafa81 said:


> Stessa cosa è successa alla mia ragazza: quando ha saputo che li chiamiamo "u due" prima ha sbellicato per mezz'ora, poi si è scandalizzata. Lei suggeriva "you two", e che pur non conoscendone il significato, si rispettasse la pronuncia inglese. E credo non abbia tutti i torti.


 
Non avrà tutti i torti, ma non tutti sono madrelingua.
L'italiano che dice, o spera di dire, U2 all'nglese, la farebbe sbellicare di nuovo.

Almeno quanto mi sbellicavo io quando ho sentito un'infermiera inglese usare l'espressione latina "per annum" detta "per anum"  stravolgendo il senso del discorso, come potrete ben capire 

E la lista di esempi sarebbe luuuuuuuuuuuuuuunga, lunghissima in tutti i paesi.


----------



## FDZ

MünchnerFax said:


> _BMW_ si legge _bi emme vu. _In italiano leggiamo la W sempre _vu_ quando compare nelle sigle (WWW = _vu vu vu, _WWF_ = vu vu effe_).
> 
> _VW_ non si usa in italiano. Diciamo sempre per esteso _Volkswagen, _letto all'italiana: _vol(k)svaghen_, con la prima _v_ sonora, non _f_ come in tedesco, e la _k_ molto evanescente che quasi non si sente.


 
Per fortuna di recente la pubblicità ha insegnato a tutti il nome corretto:
folksvaghen das auto !

Ora tocca alla Deutsche Bank e alla Porsche. 
Chissà perché noi italiani togliamo sempre la e finale?!

A me lo hanno insegnato da poco che si dice Doice Banc e Porsce. Prima dicevo tutto senza le _e_.


----------



## Necsus

catrafuse said:


> Non ho capito: tu se devi mettere l'articolo davanti all'acronimo di Fondo Monetario Internazionale scrivi _l'effe emme i_
> Sui giornali usano alternativamente (anche nello stesso articolo!) l'Fmi oppure il Fmi.


Dipende dalla pronuncia: se, come è consuetudine, si pensano le lettere dell'acronimo pronunciate separatamente, cioè 'Effe Emme I', ovviamente la E iniziale sarà preceduta dall'articolo apostrofato, se invece si ritiene che sia da pronunciare (non senza difficoltà, direi) come un'unica parola, cioè 'Fmi', allora davanti alla F andrebbe l'articolo 'il'.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

FDZ said:


> Per fortuna di recente la pubblicità ha insegnato a tutti il nome corretto:
> folksvaghen das auto !
> 
> Ora tocca alla Deutsche Bank e alla Porsche.
> Chissà perché noi italiani togliamo sempre la e finale?!


 

Secondo me perché a molte persone viene più naturale pensare ad una pronuncia "francese", che toglie la E finale, visto che il francese è in genere più conosciuto del tedesco (in passato poi, era la lingua più studiata, molto più dell'inglese).

Molte meno persone conoscono il tedesco e le sue regole di pronunncia.
Anche io ho imparato a pronunciare Porsche con la E quando a più di 20 anni.


----------



## olaszinho

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Secondo me perché a molte persone viene più naturale pensare ad una pronuncia "francese", che toglie la E finale, visto che il francese è in genere più conosciuto del tedesco (in passato poi, era la lingua più studiata, molto più dell'inglese).
> 
> Molte meno persone conoscono il tedesco e le sue regole di pronunncia.
> Anche io ho imparato a pronunciare Porsche con la E quando a più di 20 anni.


 

La pronuncia della e finale tedesca non corrisponde alla e italiana, è un suono indebolito, uno schwa. Porsche non si pronuncerà mai come in italiano.


----------



## catrafuse

Necsus said:


> Dipende dalla pronuncia: se, come è consuetudine, si pensano le lettere dell'acronimo pronunciate separatamente, cioè 'Effe Emme I', ovviamente la E iniziale sarà preceduta dall'articolo apostrofato, se invece si ritiene che sia da pronunciare (non senza difficoltà, direi) come un'unica parola, cioè 'Fmi', allora davanti alla F andrebbe l'articolo 'il'.



Va beh, Google non sarà uno strumento infallibile però:

il FMI - 33.800 occorrenze
l'FMI  -  30.300 occorrenze
l'Effe Emme I - un'occorrenza, la tua


----------



## Necsus

catrafuse said:


> Va beh, Google non sarà uno strumento infallibile però:
> il FMI - 33.800 occorrenze
> l'FMI - 30.300 occorrenze
> l'Effe Emme I - un'occorrenza, la tua


Perdonami... So di essere a volte eccessivamente conciso a discapito della chiarezza, ma se dico "dipende dalla pronuncia" non posso davvero immaginare che venga letto 'grafia'! 
Non ho mai detto che si scriva _l'Effe Emme I_, ho detto _pensare di pronunciarlo Effe Emme I_, quindi non vedo perché andare a cercarlo scritto così in rete. Infatti non è ovviamente questione di articolo, per _Fondo Monetario Internazionale_ non troverai neanche "Effe Emme I" senza elle+apostrofo davanti, a parte un thread esplicativo in WRF e un altro post.


----------



## marco.cur

catrafuse said:


> Non ho capito: tu se devi mettere l'articolo davanti all'acronimo di Fondo Monetario Internazionale  scrivi _l'effe emme i_


Scrivo l'FMI, che pronuncio l'effe emme i. L'ho scritto per esteso per evidenziare la concordanza dell'articolo con la effe.

Negli acronimi l'articolo può concordare con la prima lettera ( l'FMI, l'FBI) oppure con il significato dell'acronimo (il WWF). È anche questione di assonanze o dissonanze; il FMI crea una dissonanza. Normalmente si preferisce far concordare gli acronimi che iniziano per vocale con la la lettera dell'alfabeto.

Ciao,
     Marco


----------



## catrafuse

Necsus said:


> Perdonami... So di essere a volte eccessivamente conciso a discapito della chiarezza, ma se dico "dipende dalla pronuncia" non posso davvero immaginare che venga letto 'grafia'!
> Non ho mai detto che si scriva _l'Effe Emme I_, ho detto _pensare di pronunciarlo Effe Emme I_, quindi non vedo perché andare a cercarlo scritto così in rete. Infatti non è ovviamente questione di articolo, per _Fondo Monetario Internazionale_ non troverai neanche "Effe Emme I" senza elle+apostrofo davanti, a parte un thread esplicativo in WRF e un altro post.



Scusami per il malinteso, ma anch'io nei miei messaggi avevo sempre specificato di volere  un'opinione sulle forme scritte e   per questa ragione  ho frainteso la tua risposta (e pure quella di marco.cur).


----------



## pizzi

raffica said:


> Dopo quest'ultimo intervento non riesco a resistere: e il GoldOne, la marca di preservativo del secondo dopoguerra che è arrivata a definire l'oggetto stesso assumendo addirittura (almeno in Lombardia) la pronuncia dialettale di goldòn?
> ,r


 
A me risultava una storpiatura di *condom*...


----------

